# Seneca



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Planning on going to Seneca in the morning. Is it fishable or did the rains hurt it. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks, Snuff


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Didn't get much rain on the Southern end...should be good to go. Just a tough time of year. I've heard most ppl is catching from 10-15' but haven't been out to test it myself. Good Luck!


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Haven't fished Seneca before. How are the crappie doing? Is the lake comparable to say Leesville/Piedmont or maybe mosquito. Not going to use live bait just jugs and different tails. Thanks


----------



## Sabatino925 (Jun 26, 2017)

No expert, but I do pretty good dragging minnows. Don't be afraid to look shallow even now with the weather change, my bigger ones I've gotten off of little crank baits or slip bobbers in 4 - 6'. But generally the numbers will be at dropoffs ~12 - 15'. 

Now the saugeye, I have no idea what I'm doing and it's not for a lack of trying. Some people seem to be catching them there though.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Sabation, LOL I hear ya. Dam if you can't find a pattern that don't seem to be normal but it works. Weird stuff and good for you be proving different ways.


----------

